# because they grow so fast...



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I didn't realize how long it had been since I took pictures of my little guy. I tried to snap a few tonight, probably should have attempted this while the sun was still out, but oh well! 
Enjoy!
Hansel(roughly somewhere between 3-4 months old)

















































that's my amazing little parvo survivor. Two days ago he was on the couch unable to move and scaring the life outta me.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww what a cutie!


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Such a cutie patootie!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like he is doing very well. How in the world can a dog improve so fast. Sometimes takes me a week or two.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

oh my god...he is too cute. love his smile


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Very cute! And amazing that he just got over Parvo that quickly. What a trooper!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Looks like he is doing very well. How in the world can a dog improve so fast. Sometimes takes me a week or two.


gosh I know! I wish we could do that! Have the flu one day, and be perfectly fine the next!


----------

